# Suche neue Watjacke



## Anglerfreunde (10. Oktober 2005)

Moin Moin Sportsfreunde......

Meine aktuelle Watjacke gibt allmählich ihren Geist auf  
Eigentlich stehe ich völlig auf Scierra, aber irgendwie kann ich mich auch nicht entscheiden #c 

Welche könnt ihr denn so empfehlen?

Preis bis 300 Euro 

Gruß Kay


----------



## gofishing (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Moin Kay,

meiner Watjacke geht es ähnlich.#q 

Habe letzte Woche mal rumtelefoniert, suchte eigentlich auch eine Scierra.
Viele Scierra Watjacken kommen wieder retour, undicht.
Würde ich mir überlegen, obwohl Tim immer einen "trocknen" Eindruck hinterlassen hat.:m 

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Scierra Helmsdale oder Aquatex sind top. Kenne einige die die Jacken haben.
Alle zufrieden. Habe selbst eine Raptor von Geoff Anderson auch top und fairer Preis. Dein Limit von 300 Euro erschliesst aber auch schon spez. Fliegenfischermarken, ob die dann besser oder nur schicker sind kann ich nicht beurteilen. Wobei ich nicht wüsste was man an meiner Jacke verbessern sollte??? Aussser vieleicht Simms draufschreiben!!!


----------



## Skorpion (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Ich habe eine Baleno Cardiff. Bin bestens zufrieden. Immer schön dicht,  gute verarbeitung. Eine gute Jacke für nur 120 Tacken|supergri


----------



## Havorred01 (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Hallo Kay 
Ich bin auch ein Scierra Fan, und kann dir deshalb wärmstens die Nordura empfehlen. Die Aquatex ist auch gut, die Helmdale ist nicht so gut. Wenn du einen Rucksack trägst und es regnet, wird die Jacke schnell an den Stellen undicht, wo der Rucksack aufliegt. Ist, war zumindest bei mir so. 
Ansonsten die Baleno Kuusamo ist auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Windmaster (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Hallo,

ich trage seit 2 Jahren die Simms Guide Watjacke und bin total begeistert. Hatte vorher eine Scierra, die man mit der Simms überhaupt nicht vergleichen kann. Die Baleno Jacken haben ein ziemlich glattes Außenmaterial, mitdem ich mich nicht wohlfühle, ist irgendwie komisch. #c 
Bin mir sicher das Du mit der Simms wirklich viele Jahre Deine Freude haben wirst, auch wenn der Preis evtl erstmal abschreckt.


Hatte sie mir damals bei Brinkhoff für 349€ bestellt und es gab dazu noch eine 20% Aktion. Habe da für 280€ ein echtes "Schnäppchen" gemacht.


----------



## Toddi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

@Skorpion

Wo hast du das gute Stück denn her???

Bin Freitag beim Waten wieder so nass geworden, dass ich hier jetzt mal den Binnenkonsum antreiben will!

Gruß, Toddi:g :g :g


----------



## Skorpion (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

@ Toddi

ich habe sie damals  bei einem Ausverkauf bei Karstadt-Wandsbek gekriegt. Die haben aber keine Watjacken mehr. 
Du kannst die Baleno  in HH-Bilstedt  bekommen http://www.angelcenter-voegler.de/product_info.php?cPath=37_41&products_id=831

Auch wenn ich das Geld für ne 300 € Jacke hätte, ich würde  immer wieder die Baleno kaufen.  Einfach nur zuverlässig, warum  was neues testen, wenn man mit einem  Produkt  gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## Gnilftz (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Moin Kay,
wenn Du oft an der Küste unterwegs bist, leg nen Fuffi auf Dein Limit drauf und kauf Dir ne Simms Guide oder Patagonia SST Stretch. Dat sind nach der Guide G3, m.E. die besten Jacken auf dem Markt!

Bist Du allerdings nur gelegentlich an der Küste, reicht auch ne billigere Jacke! 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Toddi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

@Skorpion

du sagst es! Danke für die zügige Rückmeldung. Werde mal in mich gehen und in ´ner unbeobachteten Sekunde meine Regierung finanziell hintergehen!   

Gruß, Toddi:g :g :g


----------



## Dorschminister (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Moin zusammen,
 schaut mal hier
http://cgi.ebay.de/Baleno-Watjacke-...ryZ65976QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Haeck (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*



			
				Windmaster schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich trage seit 2 Jahren die Simms Guide Watjacke und bin total begeistert. Hatte vorher eine Scierra, die man mit der Simms überhaupt nicht vergleichen kann. Die Baleno Jacken haben ein ziemlich glattes Außenmaterial, mitdem ich mich nicht wohlfühle, ist irgendwie komisch. #c
> Bin mir sicher das Du mit der Simms wirklich viele Jahre Deine Freude haben wirst, auch wenn der Preis evtl erstmal abschreckt...





			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn Du oft an der Küste unterwegs bist, leg nen Fuffi auf Dein Limit drauf und kauf Dir ne Simms Guide oder Patagonia SST Stretch. Dat sind nach der Guide G3, m.E. die besten Jacken auf dem Markt!



...verwende seit einiger zeit die simms guide und kann mich den beiden vorpostern nur anschließen !
habe zuvor eine vision und die geoff anderson O2 zur watfischerei verwendet. alle hatten sie eines gemeinsam, nähmlich den verfall nach ca. zwei jahren. 
fazit: vergiss den ganzen billig kram, wenn du etwas vernünftiges auf dem watjacken sektor suchst. 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Ace (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Trage die Scierra Helmsdale...Bei Boardpartner E-Fishing im Angebot für 129,- Euro inkl. Scierra Cap.

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## Fyggi (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Hallo,

trage z.Zt. auch noch eine Scierra Helmsdale, die aber auch langsam (nach ca. 5 Jahren) undicht wird. Habe sie auch noch nie nachträglich imprägniert, was aber wohl zu empfehlen ist. Nach Angaben eines Herstellers sollen aber Funktionsjacken einer Haltbarkeitsdauer von ca. 5 Hahren unterliegen, danach läßt die Membram, Nähte etc. spürbar nach. Wird wahrscheinlich von der Benutzung maßgeblich mit beeeinflußt.

Als Zwischending (auch preislich) zwischen Scierra Aquatex und Simms Guide (oder Patagonia Strech) habe ich persönlich die SIMMS Freestone (liegt so bei ca. 239 Teuronen) ins Auge gefaßt. Die Aquatex ist von der Machart her super, aber eben doch ein Scierra-Bekleidungsstück.....Bei dieser Jacke missfällt mir z.B. das die Jacke an der Schulter eine Naht hat, also genau da, wo der meiste Regen auftrifft. Ob das auf Dauer so gut ist?

Hat denn jemand Erfahrung mit der Simms Freestone ?


Mark


----------



## woodyx6 (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

für 279€ bekommt man von orvis die tailwater. erhältlich in beige und oliv. ich bin super zufrieden mit ihr!atmungsaktiv,robust, wasser- und winddicht. schau sie dir auf jedenfall mal an! 
davor hatte ich eine atmungsaktive baleno. die ich mir allerdings mal zu groß gekauft habe, also falls du interesse hast


----------



## Anglerfreunde (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Moin......
ich bin völlig fertig mit der Welt. :c 
Da gibt mir meine Frau schon grünes Licht für eine "anständige" Jacke 
und was mache ich ich - ich komme ohne Jacke aus einem Angelladen    :c 

Ich interessiere mich nun für die Jacke von Scierra "Nordura".
Suche jetzt einen Laden in Hamburg der diese hat. 

Ich werde aber noch den einen oder anderen Laden auch besuchen und mir Jacke zeigen lassen.......irgendwo muss doch meine Traumjacke liegen.


Ich danke euch aber sehr für die ganzen Tipps und werde berichten welche ich nun gekauft habe........oder soll ich doch lieber die Simms kaufen.......ich drehe noch durch......das wird bestimmt eine schlaflose Nacht......:c 

Gruß Kay


----------



## Ace (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Wenn du dir die Simms leisten kannst ist das Geld mit Sicherheit gut investiert.
Ich denke es gibt in Puncto Watbekleidung wenig was Qualitativ mithalten kann.


----------



## Rausreißer (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Auch wenn ich schon damit leben muss
das hier schon sochn *Me**Do*rschiraner so ausieht wie ich (fast  ) :

Mein Tipp zum gucken:

Flywater von Vision beim Ahrensburger.

Guter Stoff. Preiswert. ok.

R.R.#h


----------



## gofishing (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Dann simms ma eine Nacht drüber.:l 


TL

Ralph


----------



## Fyggi (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Ein kleiner Aspekt für  die Simms Freestone und die Patagonia Deep Wading Jacket:  Der Ärmelabschluss besteht aus einem gummiähnlichen (Betonung liegt auf ähnlich!!!) Material. Finde ich persönlich super, weil mich der Gewebeabschluss an der Scierra Helmsdale immer genervt hat, da dieser Wasser aufgesogen hat. Im Winter nicht so toll.  Der GUMMIABSCHLUSS scheint die Möglichkeit zu bieten, im Bedarfsfall ins Wasser zu greifen, ohne dass Wasser in den Ärmel läuft (will sagen, beim Fliegenfischen auch kein Wasser von oben).  Hätte ich schon ein paarmal gebrauchen können. Auch ist die Verstellung mit kleinsten Klettverschlüssen für mich als leidenschaftlicher Fliegenfischer super, da sich die Fliegenschnur nicht mehr verheddern kann.

Sorry Tim, ich weiß, auch du bist Fliegenfischer und mit der Scierra sehr zufrieden. Ist nur meine Meinung.

@Kay:  war am Freitag in Hamburg bei KD&H in der Emilienstrasse, die hatte, glaube ich, noch eine Nordura hängen.

-Nein, keine Schleichwerbung, ich komme aus Braunschweig:m -

Mark


----------



## Frühaufsteher (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe eine Baleno Cardiff. Bin bestens zufrieden. Immer schön dicht, gute verarbeitung. Eine gute Jacke für nur 120 Tacken|supergri


 
Habe mir vor 5 Jahren eine Baleno Mörum gegönnt und bin voll damit zufrieden. Der Stoff ist so fest das meine Kunststoffköderkiste zwischenzeitlich fast durchgeschmirgelt ist.      |stolz:
Außerdem ist die Jacke nach einem Regen sehr schnell wieder trocken.


----------



## Anglerfreunde (17. Oktober 2005)

*Ich habe eine Watjacke gefunden*

*Ich habe eine Watjacke gefunden*  

Es wurde die Scierra Nordura #6 ....Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber es stimmt wirklich. Da fand ich doch tatsächlich bei einem Dealer aus Bremen das ultimative Angebot eine nigel-nagel-neue "Nordura" statt für 299 Euronen nun für unter 200 Euros zu erhaschen, denn die haben diese Woche eine Sonderaktion laufen.
Der Verkäufer war sehr nett und kompetent. Mehr Infos per PM (wegen Werbung)


----------



## gofishing (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Na, ist doch super gelaufen.
Meistens macht man ja einen Kompromiskauf.


TL

Ralph


----------



## Havorred01 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Moin Kay !! #h 

Mein Glückwunsch die Jacke habe ich auch, die Jacke ist echt super. Lass mich raten, in Bremen gibt es nur einen Laden der diese Jacke führt und der nennt sich Rose,  oder ?? Da habe ich meine Jacke auch her. Kann man gut einkaufen.#6 #6 Wirst nicht entäuscht sein.


----------



## Anglerfreunde (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*



			
				Havorred01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Kay !! #h
> 
> Mein Glückwunsch die Jacke habe ich auch, die Jacke ist echt super. Lass mich raten, in Bremen gibt es nur einen Laden der diese Jacke führt und der nennt sich Rose, oder ?? Da habe ich meine Jacke auch her. Kann man gut einkaufen.#6 #6 Wirst nicht entäuscht sein.


 

..Herr Rose ist richtig.......der war mega nett und sau ehrlich#6 
Am Samstag gehe ich mit der Jacke in die Ostsee, das wird der erste Test. 
Gruß Kay


----------



## Havorred01 (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Tach auch !! 
Ja ich kauf da von Zeit zu Zeit auch ein ist bremen so ziehmlich der einzigste der Ahnung vom Mefo angeln und Fliegenfischen hat (an Geschäften). 
Na dann nehm mal deine Jacke und zeigs den silbernen Jungs mal. 
Viel spass, bei mir dauerts leider noch 12 Tage bis ich wieder in Dänmark in der Ostsee stehe kann !!  

Gruss 
Havorred


----------



## Skorpion (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Suche neue Watjacke*

Na dann viel Spaß mit der "neuen"#6 
Hört sich nach einem Superangebot an. :m


----------

